# December surf fishing



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just moved down here to the southeast from Missouri. I've surf fished my entire life on vacations, but am really trying to get into it now that I live closer. Made a trip to the Golden Isles of GA two weeks ago and caught some decent sharks off the surf. Largest was a 6 ft sandbar. I'm looking to make another trip mid-december to Florida, possibly pensacola/navarre area or St. George island. I like targeting bigger stuff like sharks and bull reds, but of course am pretty much happy with all species. I'm wondering how the fishing is in those areas in december? and what species are biting? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Last winter was epic. Redfish and black drum were thick along the beaches all winter long.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking of heading to Ft. Pickens, hopefully the drum are there again this winter


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

If you are thinking Pcola Beach, keep in mind the "beach renourishment" starts any day now. Setting up now with the barges, pipes etc. Once they start, it pretty much shuts down the good fishing for quite a while. Or at least that is my experience.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. Not familiar with what that is, but just looked it up and it definitely looks like it would put a gigantic damper on surf fishing


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

billdawg said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Not familiar with what that is, but just looked it up and it definitely looks like it would put a gigantic damper on surf fishing



Re-nourishment sounds a lot better than dredging… Almost sounds refreshing.


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Has anyone noticed the dredging/renourishment starting? Or know if it will start soon?


----------

